# A2 sponge by full circle



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Just finish sanding today and i tried the a2 sponge with dual angle and let me tell you that is the BEST sponge i ever try . It was easy in tight corner , no mark at all and very durable . I try the webb sponge ( very crappy , the worst ) norton , trim tex and none of them do the same finish as the a2 . Its a 10/10 !!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

They look pretty good, haven't tried. Cost a bit more, but fine grit on both sides is definately a plus.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Those are all I use my friend!!
Hands down the best sanding sponge in my opinion. :thumbsup:
I've tried many and none of them do the job like these!!
Some are close, but then the price is just ridiculous!!
My local building supply store sells them for like $1.79 I think.
Such a good deal. Compared to other crappy norton or richard sponges..yuck.. And they're so expensive.
I went to buy a sanding sponge from Sherwin Williams the other day cuz my supplier was sold out (probably from me), and a norton sanding sponge at Sherwin Williams was like 7$! I almost threw up! Yuck!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I'll have to order some of those. The only one around here worth using is the Trim-Tex.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Here we go!
http://www.alstapingtools.com/100cta2sandingdualanglesandingsponges.aspx
Good deal!


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I use 3m sponges, the foam cores on all the rest are too soft and weak and fall apart in no time flat. 3m ones last ages


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

My names 2buck and i feel like stiring things up :yes:

Tell me something, Whats the point of those angled sponges?? So the top edge dosent cut in??, But then the leading edge can cut out the corner?? A square block with the top edge trimmed is great, and it wont cut out your corner.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> My names 2buck and i feel like stiring things up :yes:
> 
> Tell me something, Whats the point of those angled sponges?? So the top edge dosent cut in??, But then the leading edge can cut out the corner?? A square block with the top edge trimmed is great, and it wont cut out your corner.


:laughing: Sounds about right! lol.
Hehe. Laughing at 2buck is fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

cazna said:


> My names 2buck and i feel like stiring things up :yes:
> 
> Tell me something, Whats the point of those angled sponges?? So the top edge dosent cut in??, But then the leading edge can cut out the corner?? A square block with the top edge trimmed is great, and it wont cut out your corner.


 i agree. my favourite are the 3M sponges where one side has a 45 degree bevel and the other is square. i also cut the edge off my sponge. i like the super angled part for getting into tight spots and detailing. it also makes it nice to hold.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> I use 3m sponges, the foam cores on all the rest are too soft and weak and fall apart in no time flat. 3m ones last ages





carpentaper said:


> i agree. my favourite are the 3M sponges where one side has a 45 degree bevel and the other is square. i also cut the edge off my sponge. i like the super angled part for getting into tight spots and detailing. it also makes it nice to hold.


Have either of you guys tried the A2's!? 
Im telling you man....I've tried allot of sanding sponges and im pretty fussy with my cutting...and these babies?! Well worth it for the price!!
Hell if you havent used one yet, i'll go buy some and mail you one each so you can try them out! :thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Satisfaction guaranteed or money back !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Satisfaction guaranteed or money back !!


lol! Exactly!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Have either of you guys tried the A2's!?
> Im telling you man....I've tried allot of sanding sponges and im pretty fussy with my cutting...and these babies?! Well worth it for the price!!
> Hell if you havent used one yet, i'll go buy some and mail you one each so you can try them out! :thumbsup:


Well since you guys finally got the internet up there in Sudbury (when did that happen:blink Maybe you can get some of these.

$4 bucks, will do about 10 houses, can't see it in the pic, but the top side is round (not 90, the ones I get) so it won't cut your angle:whistling2:

Yours are old news


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well since you guys finally got the internet up there in Sudbury (when did that happen:blink Maybe you can get some of these.
> 
> $4 bucks, will do about 10 houses, can't see it in the pic, but the top side is round (not 90, the ones I get) so it won't cut your angle:whistling2:
> 
> Yours are old news


Ya, thats a Trim-Tex one right?
I ordered a full box of these once and I was massively disappointed..
I dont know what to think of Trim-Tex sponges....
I had a fellow who used to work for me and when he started he had a 2 trim-tex sponges in his work bag. And man! I loved those things! We used them for so long! Just like you said! They went forever.
Here's a better pic. If thats the one you meant.








And they said Trim-Tex right on the side of them. So a few months later, I went to my supplier and placed an order for a box of 50! I was so happy! But when I got them....they weren't the same...
They looked identical! Exactly the same sponge! But they didnt last like the other ones...The sharp ends crumpled up and wouldn't last..I was so disappointed. I threw the whole box out after only using 5 of them.
I dont know what it was, but something was different about them.
I dont know if they have different versions of the same sponge....but they just sucked.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

and hey!! Screw you! We'd had the internet for a while! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, thats a Trim-Tex one right?
> I ordered a full box of these once and I was massively disappointed..
> I dont know what to think of Trim-Tex sponges....
> I had a fellow who used to work for me and when he started he had a 2 trim-tex sponges in his work bag. And man! I loved those things! We used them for so long! Just like you said! They went forever.
> ...


No, sorry, forgot to say they were norton

But the round part is on the top, above the round that's shown on your trim-tex one. Where the trim-tex is round, the norton is square.

And sorry to trim-tex, but did not care for their sanders, but their other stuff is good:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> No, sorry, forgot to say they were norton
> 
> But the round part is on the top, above the round that's shown on your trim-tex one. Where the trim-tex is round, the norton is square.
> 
> And sorry to trim-tex, but did not care for their sanders, but their other stuff is good:thumbup:


Okay well maybe the one my employee had was a Norton then...Whatever it was, it was amazing..
But we thought it was Trim-Tex and ordered them and they just sucked.
Like you said, did not care for them.
Everything else Trim-Tex :thumbsup:
But sponges!? :no:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay well maybe the one my employee had was a Norton then...Whatever it was, it was amazing..
> But we thought it was Trim-Tex and ordered them and they just sucked.
> Like you said, did not care for them.
> Everything else Trim-Tex :thumbsup:
> But sponges!? :no:


Shoot me your address (PM), ill mail you one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> My names 2buck and i feel like stiring things up :yes:
> 
> Tell me something, Whats the point of those angled sponges?? So the top edge dosent cut in??, But then the leading edge can cut out the corner?? A square block with the top edge trimmed is great, and it wont cut out your corner.


I will forgive you this time cazna, but I'm fairly sure you meant to say.

My names Mudshark:whistling2:

Shark attack


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i actually preferr to cut the angle off my sponge because i find the radius edge just leaves a smootth round groove on the other side. i think the irregular pattern of a cut sponge leaves less of a groove. i also believe it can be all in the operator too and i just like what i am used to.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Usual beveled sanding sponge. Nothing magical about it but a solid product, no complaints. Cheaper than others in my area so will buy again.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> i actually preferr to cut the angle off my sponge because i find the radius edge just leaves a smootth round groove on the other side. i think the irregular pattern of a cut sponge leaves less of a groove. i also believe it can be all in the operator too and i just like what i am used to.


I also agree that allot of it is in the hands of the operator and what they are used to. I never have the problem of gouging into the other side of my finish because of the way i hold my sponge. So it all depends really.



Jason said:


> Usual beveled sanding sponge. Nothing magical about it but a solid product, no complaints. Cheaper than others in my area so will buy again.


I just find them very very well priced compared to other sponges. And they work well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here you go PT, give you a preview of the sander

And if you want to try one too Machine mud. Just say a few mean rotten things about Mudsharks hockey team.............. In French:thumbup:

Just let me know if you guys have used them before:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> here you go PT, give you a preview of the sander
> 
> And if you want to try one too Machine mud. Just say a few mean rotten things about Mudsharks hockey team.............. In French:thumbup:
> 
> Just let me know if you guys have used them before:yes:


Hmmm! Well now that I see what the package looks like i'll try to find them! It looks very close to the Trim-Tex model. So that must be the one I feel in love with a few years back! I hope it is! That would be awesome! :thumbsup:
Thanks 2buck!! You're the man! I never meant all those mean things I said about you. :laughing:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> And if you want to try one too Machine mud. Just say a few mean rotten things about Mudsharks hockey team.............. In French:thumbup:


Are you trying to get something going here 2buck?

machinemud won't take the bait because he knows both these teams are the best in Canada.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Are you trying to get something going here 2buck?
> 
> machinemud won't take the bait because he knows both these teams are the best in Canada.


I can send you 2 now machine mud, P taping don't want his now:yes:

Plus they do sell them at Home Depot:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I can send you 2 now machine mud, P taping don't want his now:yes:
> 
> Plus they do sell them at Home Depot:yes:


What do you mean I dont want mine now!? Lies! All lies!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Anybody wanna try mine?

I call it.... 2 grit!












* old company joke.... need some 2 grit to sand that out... 2 rock's on a peice of paper!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What do you mean I dont want mine now!? Lies! All lies!


Your not a Vancouver Canucks fan are you PT:whistling2:

Guess I should drop it in a mail box tomorrow eh':yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your not a Vancouver Canucks fan are you PT:whistling2:
> 
> Guess I should drop it in a mail box tomorrow eh':yes:


oh!...naw, I just don't follow sports in general. Sorry man.
No time. I rather play them then watch them on tv.
But even then, I hardly have time for that either. Once summer hits.
I'll get some scuba diving in and maybe a few rounds of golf. :thumbup:


----------

